# LO300 – Lake Ontario 300 and 600 Challenge 7/16/2016



## 43N77W (Mar 30, 2016)

Any Sailnet members participating in this event? I'll be watching from shore or perhaps from a friend's vessel if I get lucky. It will be nice to look for your vessel and crew if you are participating. Let me know.

Since I'm a newbie I can't post a link to the site but everyone knows how to Google these days. 

Greg


----------



## DougFromBuf (Aug 11, 2013)

Not competing but always wanted too.this races and the Trans-Superior are 2 great lakes races that don't get enough outside attention imho. Probably find more sailors planning on competing over on SA. they have a Lake Ontario racing thread that stays pretty busy.


----------



## 43N77W (Mar 30, 2016)

DougFromBuf said:


> Not competing but always wanted too.this races and the Trans-Superior are 2 great lakes races that don't get enough outside attention imho. Probably find more sailors planning on competing over on SA. they have a Lake Ontario racing thread that stays pretty busy.


Forgive me, I am new. SA? I did a quick Google and couldn't determine what board this is, let me know because I would like to connect with some skippers or other observers.

I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## DougFromBuf (Aug 11, 2013)

43N77W said:


> Forgive me, I am new. SA? I did a quick Google and couldn't determine what board this is, let me know because I would like to connect with some skippers or other observers.
> 
> I'll let you know what happens.


No worries. I meant Sailing anarchy. The forums there are the goto form for the racers I know to chat on racing and races. Also, just FYI, instead of the friendly courteous attitude here, the tone there is sarcastic and joking and the operators have strong opinions. Kinda like being in a bar with a bunch of sailors.

Search for "lake ontario"

Looks like the guys there are still talking about snow but they will soon talk about racing haha. sure you'll get responses if you ask about the 300 int hat thread or start a new one.

Fair winds,
D


----------



## CharlzO (Nov 12, 2013)

I was hoping to, even though I wouldn't be competitive at all - would've been for the experience, but with a massive summer workload at work, I'll be lucky to even get up for more than a few days this year. I was hoping I'd at least get the weekend so I could get out in the middle and see if I could watch some of the fleet coming by, but even that might not happen  Really looking forward to reliving it through the videos that I'm sure will be made though!


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

I'll probably be hanging about Scotch Bonnet Island as a spectator. Just a couple hour sail from home.


----------

